# S5-Treff



## Seppl (4 September 2006)

High,

falls sich außer mir noch jemand mit S5 herumschlagen muss:

http://www.s5-treff.de

Josef


----------



## edison (4 September 2006)

Schöne Seite,

wenigstens einer, der die alte S5 nicht zum Teufel wünscht.:s1:


----------



## Question_mark (4 September 2006)

*S5Treff*

Hallo,

naja, der Versuch dieser Homepage ist an sich schon gut und lobenswert, aber an der Ausführung hapert es doch gewaltig...
Alles sehr oberflächig, Steuerungen > 115U werden völlig ignoriert wegen fehlender Kenntnisse des HP-Betreibers. M.E. hat hier jemand in seinem Betrieb ein paar Kleinsteuerungen der Reihe S5 und will die mal gerne mit ein Paar bunten Bildchen vom Schaltschrank präsentieren. 
Einfach nur banal und überflüssig.... :sw14: 

Just my 2 cents...

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (5 September 2006)

.......................


----------



## Suschi-S7 (5 September 2006)

jaja die gute alte S5 *schwärm*


----------



## Question_mark (5 September 2006)

Hallo,

....................................


Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (6 September 2006)

...
...
...
...
...
...
...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 September 2006)

Hallo,

seltsam finde ich auf dem S5-Treff die 
Handbuch-Links, die "auf Anfrage" frei-
geschaltet werden. Das wird Siemens 
wahrscheinlich nicht mehr interessieren, 
aber ganz in Ordnung ist das nicht. 

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Question_mark (6 September 2006)

Hallo,



			
				Unregistrierter Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, ich hatte gedacht, dieser Umgangston sei in deinen Kreisen Populär,



Ja, so kann man sich täuschen. Du kennst ja schließlich meine Kreise nicht  



			
				Unregistrierter Gast schrieb:
			
		

> warst du das oder die aufmerksame Administration ?



Nein, das war ich selber.

Question_mark


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (6 September 2006)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Nein, das war ich selber.
> 
> Question_mark



Na, dann besteht ja noch Hoffnung...


----------



## Question_mark (6 September 2006)

Hallo,



			
				Unregistrierter Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Na, dann besteht ja noch Hoffnung...



Aber sicher, ich hab auch noch einige Punkte auf der Tastatur gefunden.  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## acki (8 Februar 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> naja, der Versuch dieser Homepage ist an sich schon gut und lobenswert, aber an der Ausführung hapert es doch gewaltig...
> Alles sehr oberflächig, Steuerungen > 115U werden völlig ignoriert wegen fehlender Kenntnisse des HP-Betreibers. M.E. hat hier jemand in seinem Betrieb ein paar Kleinsteuerungen der Reihe S5 und will die mal gerne mit ein Paar bunten Bildchen vom Schaltschrank präsentieren.
> ...



Hallo  Question_mark,

Danke für den netten Kommentar über meine HP! Wegen genau solchen Leuten wie Dir habe ich den S5-Treff ins Leben gerufen. 
Du hast recht, ich bin alsolut kein Profi. Deshalb habe ich Foren gesucht in denen man einem Anfänger hilft. Aber in den Foren der "Profis" wird man leider nur belächelt. Hilfe bekommt man dort kaum. Im S5-treff wird auch dem absoluten Anfänger geholfen, der woanders mit seinen Fragen im Regen stehen bleibt. Da finde ich "banal und überflüssig" etwas übers Ziel hinausgeschossen. Schon auf der ersten Seite meiner HP steht, dass ich dies alles nur hobbymäßig betreibe. 
Und dann diese ablässigen Bemerkungen "paar bunte Bildchen präsentieren".
Das kannst Du Dir wahrscheinlich nicht vorstellen, das es Leute gibt, die von  S5 SPS gehört haben, aber noch nie gesehen.

Wie auch immer, habe Deine Meinung zu der HP auch gestern erst gefunden, konnte mir aber einen Kommentar dazu nicht verkneifen.
Ich hoffe Du siehst den S5 Treff jetzt villeicht in einem etwas anderen Licht.

Gruß,
acki


----------



## Question_mark (8 Februar 2008)

*Nochmal 2 cents*

Hallo,



			
				acki schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen genau solchen Leuten wie Dir habe ich den S5-Treff ins Leben gerufen.



Extra wegen mir ???
Das wäre aber doch nicht nötig gewesen. Aber trotzdem, vielen Dank.

Aber Spass beiseite. Hier im Forum werden doch eigentlich die meisten Fragen beantwortet. Allerdings kann ich auch verstehen, dass einige Antwortersteller manchmal gefrustet sind, wenn Fragesteller einfach weitere Nachfragen z.B. nach MLFB-Nummern, Versionen etc. einfach nicht beantworten. Oder Hinweise wie 'Versuche doch mal ...' auch nach 30 Posts einfach ignoriert werden.

Mal als Beispiel :

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=17876

Komischerweise sind das genau die Fragesteller, die sich dann über 'arrogante' Antworten beschweren.

Und nochmal zu Deiner Homepage : Sieh meine Kritik an Deiner Homepage mal als konstruktive Kritik. Du kannst es ändern oder auch nicht, mir ist es eigentlich egal. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## acki (8 Februar 2008)

Hallo Question_mark,

ich meine nicht die Fragesteller ( Schnorrer ) die Antworten ignorieren und nur die Lösung und nicht den Weg haben wollen. Sondern solche die schon beim Anschluß der Hardware auf die ersten Probleme stossen oder diese, die wirklich das erste mal eine SPS in der Hand haben, damit etwas anfangen wollen, aber keinerlei Ahnung haben was sie noch dazu brauchen und wie sie es anwenden. Die also bei Null anfangen. Gegen konstruktive Kritik habe ich ja auch nichts einzuwenden, aber "banal und überflüssig" fand ich schon ganz schön heftig, denn auch der Aufbau der HP ist als Laie kein Zuckerschlecken.
Aber zurück zur konstruktiven Kritik: Was solte Deiner Meinung nach an der HP verbessert werden? Steuerungen >115U kenn ich nun mal nicht, somit kann ich wohl kaum darüber schreiben!

Gruß,
acki

So long,
acki


----------



## Question_mark (8 Februar 2008)

*Ich bin doch gar nicht so böse ...*

Hallo acki,



			
				acki schrieb:
			
		

> Aber zurück zur konstruktiven Kritik: Was solte Deiner Meinung nach an der HP verbessert werden?



Grundsätzlich sieht alles irgendwie gebastelt aus. So eine Farbgestaltung wie auf der Seite 'Impressum' mag Dir persönlich vielleicht gut gefallen, der Besucher Deiner Homepage wird die aber fluchtartig verlassen.
Ich kann nachvollziehen, wie mühsam die Gestaltung einer eigenen Homepage ist, wenn man die vielleicht mit einem HTML-Editor zu Fuss zusammenklopft. Es gibt aber genügend professionelle Tools, die einem die Arbeit wesentlich erleichtern. Vielleicht hast Du ja jemanden in Deinem Bekanntenkreis, der Dir dabei irgendwie behilflich sein kann. Und etwas Kenntnisse in der graphischen Gestaltung sollte er/sie auch mitbringen. Für die erfolgreiche Gestaltung einer Homepage sind nicht nur HTML-Kenntnisse oder wenigstens gute Tools erforderlich, sondern auch etwas, na ja sagen wir mal graphisches Geschick. Der eine kann HTML (oder meinetwegen auch PHP oder sonstwas), der andere nur Graphik. Beides in einer Person zu finden ist allerdings wirklich schwierig  
Ich bin leider auch nicht der Graphikkünstler, aber es gibt wirklich gute Literatur zur Gestaltung von Webseiten.
Zum Inhalt der Webseite : Die Handbücher kann ich mir genausogut wie die Bilder der S5-Steuerungen auf der Siemens Homepage in der jeweils aktualisierten Form direkt herunterladen. Also irgendwie finde ich auf Deiner Homepage keine Informationen, die ich nicht auch schon hier im Forum oder auf der Siemens Homepage finde. Wobei ich allerdings zugeben muss, dass es als Betreiber einer Hobby-Homepage schwierig ist, mehr als die sowieso schon im www erhältlichen Informationen beizubringen. 
So, jetzt habe ich Dich erstmal mit Kritik erschlagen, aber Du hast danach gebettelt  
Aber trotzdem, lass Dich nicht unterkriegen und mach weiter. Für manchen mag Deine Homepage trotzdem hilfreich sein und wenn Du meine Kritik als konstruktiv und hilfreich ansiehst kann es Deine Homepage nur verbessern.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## acki (8 Februar 2008)

Ja das stimmt, das ist gebastelt. Man fängt an und probiert und testet, und aufeinmal ist man aber schon soweit, bis man erkennt: Wenn ich das jetzt ändern will, muss ich neu anfangen. Das bedeutet alles neu beginnen, mit  einem Plan, den man vorher nicht hatte.  Diese Zeit habe ich mir bisher nicht genommen. Werde aber mal dran arbeiten, wenn ich diese Zeit wieder habe.

 Mach's gut,
    acki

PS: Du kannst ja richtig freundlich! (Trotz "erbettelter" Kritik)


----------



## Question_mark (8 Februar 2008)

*Das kenn ich doch ..*

Hallo,



			
				acki schrieb:
			
		

> Man fängt an und probiert und testet, und aufeinmal ist man aber schon soweit, bis man erkennt: Wenn ich das jetzt ändern will, muss ich neu anfangen.



Was glaubst Du wohl, wie oft ich das schon bei mir selber bemerkt habe. Ich fange dann halt noch mal neu an und habe aus meinen Fehlern gelernt ....

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## volker (8 Februar 2008)

so. auch meinen senf dazu.

1. sie hp ist sehr unprefessioniel. aber das ist nicht wirklich tragisch.
ist meine eigentlich auch nicht. 
entscheident ist der inhalt den ich rüberbringen will.

2.da fehlt mir das gewisse 'guck dir alle links an' gefühl.

3. dein forum.
das sieht aus wie ein vom provider zur verfügung gestelltes. 
ich behaupte mal die sind alle für die tonne.
es gibt gute forensoft auch als freeware. (vorrsausetzung für die meisten ist jedoch eine datenbank)
diese finde ich z.b. sehr gut http://www.woltlab.de/products/burning_board_lite/index.php

wenn du keine datenbank hast, gibt es aber auch alternativen
auf meiner hp liegt z.b. 
http://lischis-home.dyndns.org/files/server/boards/dirindex.php
dort tbb_123
 wie aktuell das ist, kann ich nicht sagen. (bzw die neueren versionen benötigen auch eine datenbank)


----------



## acki (9 Februar 2008)

Hallo Volker,
das stimmt, es ist ein vom Provider zur Verfügung gestelltes Forum. Ich habe zwischenzeitlich mit PHP experimentiert, doch das wird allerdings von meinem  Provider nicht unterstützt ( wie ich später festellen musste, zumindest nicht in meinem Zugang oder Account ). Und wie bereits erwähnt, betreibe ich das Ganze nur als Hobby. Es stimmt, dass der Aufbau der Seite (bzw das System) zu wünschen übrig lässt, aber es ist wirklich nicht so einfach so ein Forum als DAU auf die Beine zu stellen. Da greift man schon zu manchem Grashalm.
Werde mir aber Deine Tips auf jeden Fall mal anschauen. DANKE!!

TD,
acki


----------



## Question_mark (9 Februar 2008)

*Mal ein Beispiel*

Hallo,

ich war gerade auf der Suche im Internet nach Digitalanzeigen mit TTY Interface (ich brauche eine nicht unerhebliche Menge davon). In Erinnerung an diesen Fred sind mir zwei verschiedene (Verzeihung, ich meinte unterschiedliche) Websites von potentiellen Anbietern aufgefallen.

Kandidat Nummer 1 :

http://www.siebert.de/ns6_index.php

Kandidat Nummer 2 : 

http://www.schriever-schulz.de/

Schau Dir mal beide Homepages an und sage mir, wo ich die von mir benötigten Informationen über die Produkte wohl ganz gezielt und ohne große Umwege erhalten kann ???

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## volker (10 Februar 2008)

acki schrieb:


> Hallo Volker,
> das stimmt, es ist ein vom Provider zur Verfügung gestelltes Forum. Ich habe zwischenzeitlich mit PHP experimentiert, doch das wird allerdings von meinem  Provider nicht unterstützt



solltest du evtl mal *1€ mehr* investieren.
wie gasagt, brauchst du nicht unbedingt eine datenbank, obwohl das sehr nützlich wäre. php ist eigentlich pflicht. ohne php kannst du nicht wirklich was dxdnamisieren.


----------



## acki (10 Februar 2008)

Nur jetzt mal zur Info. Habe mal reingeschaut auf Deine Seite und bin irgendwie gleich bei den "D-Mark"-Preisen für die Unterkünfte hängengeblieben. Du hast anscheinend genausoviel Zeit wie ich, um die um die HP zu aktualisieren.

Aber wie bereits gesagt unterstützt mein Provider, bzw. mein Account kein php. Und auch bei mir hat die HP nicht Priorität 1. Da kümmere ich mich halt drum, wenn ich viel Zeit habe. Finde das mit dem externen Forum aber jetzt auch nicht so schlimm. Die eigeblendete Werbung hält sich ja auch in Grenzen.


----------



## acki (10 Februar 2008)

Kandidat Nummer 1 macht ein wesentlich seriöseren Eindruck.

Gruß,
acki


----------



## zotos (10 Februar 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ...
> Schau Dir mal beide Homepages an...



Wird das jetzt ein schönste Homepage Wettbewerb? 

Wenn ich mit einer Homepage arbeiten möchte also sich ständig ändernde Inhalte habe würde ich zu einem CMS (Content Management System) greifen. Ich selbst bevorzuge Joomla (OpenSource) das lässt sich auch sehr schnell und einfach mit Foren, Gästebücher, Shops usw. erweitern. Das ganze wird ständig weiterentwickelt und der Support im Internet ist sehr gut.

Klar braucht man da auch gen ganzen Schnickschnack den ein Server so leisten kann. Aber Anbieter mit guten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis gibt es genügend im Netz. Klar reicht da oft der Incl. Webspace von den DSL Provider nicht aus.


----------



## Question_mark (10 Februar 2008)

*Der Fönig auf Abwegen ???*

Hallo,



			
				zotos schrieb:
			
		

> Wird das jetzt ein schönste Homepage Wettbewerb?



Nein, ehrwürdiger Fönig. Aber der Forderung von acki nach konstruktiver Kritik konnte ich einfach nicht widerstehen. 
Einfach nur als Beispiel für eine gute, thematisch durchstrukturierte Webseite gegen eine wirklich chaotisch zusammengewürfelte Produktsammlung. Bei Beispiel Nummer 2 kräuseln sich einfach die Fußnägel hoch  

Ich hoffe und denke, dass dem acki das irgendwie als Beispiel für gut und schlecht weiterhilft. Und verstehe absolut nicht, dass Du das jetzt als Wettbewerb für die schönste Homepage interpretieren willst  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (10 Februar 2008)

*---*

Hallo,



			
				acki schrieb:
			
		

> Kandidat Nummer 1 macht ein wesentlich seriöseren Eindruck.



Das ist aber nicht alles. Beim Kandidat Nummer 1 habe ich eine übersichtlich geordnete Struktur und finde eigentlich mit wenigen Mausklicks ein für mich geeignetes Produkt und die entsprechenden Manuals, Produktbeschreibungen, Downloads etc.
Oder ich finde es nicht, dann hat der Anbieter nicht das entsprechende Produkt und ich muss woanders weitersuchen.
Bei Kandidat 2 weiss ich eigentlich meistens gar nicht, wo ich mich im Moment auf den Tiefen seiner Homepage bewege, das Design brüllt mich mit vielen Farben und wenig informativen Links an, einfach übel.

Auch wenn mir der Herrscher eines Fönigreiches unterstellt, hier einen Wettbewerb der schönsten Homepage anzetteln zu wollen, siehe es einfach als Beispiele für gut und schlecht.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## zotos (11 Februar 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ...
> Auch wenn mir der Herrscher eines Fönigreiches unterstellt, hier einen Wettbewerb der schönsten Homepage anzetteln zu wollen, siehe es einfach als Beispiele für gut und schlecht.
> ...



Das war keine "böswillige" Unterstellung. Ich hätte einfach nur die HPs von einigen Firmen die hier im Forum tätig sind zum Vergleich genannt.

Um hier niemandem auf die Zehen zu treten will ich nur mal ein IMHO positives Beispiel nennen die "neue" Seite von www.deltalogic.de gefällt mir persönlich wirklich gut.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (11 Februar 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Das war keine "böswillige" Unterstellung. Ich hätte einfach nur die HPs von einigen Firmen die hier im Forum tätig sind zum Vergleich genannt.
> 
> Um hier niemandem auf die Zehen zu treten will ich nur mal ein IMHO positives Beispiel nennen die "neue" Seite von www.deltalogic.de gefällt mir persönlich wirklich gut.


Das freut mich natürlich sehr. Und neu darf sie auch noch genannt werden. Die neue ist ja erst etwas über zwei Monate alt.


----------



## Question_mark (11 Februar 2008)

*Mein erster Gedanke*

Hallo,



			
				zotos schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte einfach nur die HPs von einigen Firmen die hier im Forum tätig sind zum Vergleich genannt.



Das wäre wahrscheinlich besser gewesen. Aber die von mir genannten Beispiele sind mir bei der Produktsuche im Internet aufgefallen und da habe ich eben direkt an diesen Fred hier gedacht.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------

